# TouchDown issue on GummyCharged GBE 2.0 (omits "High Importance" e-mail from reader)



## stantaur (Oct 5, 2011)

Flashed the GC GBE 2.0 yesterday and it's great, aside from missing e-mails that have the "High Importance" tag - so you miss the e-mails that are flagged as such.

Just me, or are others having this issue?

This occurs with Filter set to "All" or to "High Importance" - you can see no "High Importance" e- 
mails.

TouchDown for Android seemed to work fine yesterday (I'd been using TD for months & was 
registered user - MS Exchange 2003 on our company's Exchange server, stored 
certificate).

TouchDown re-installed just fine, but I was missing e-mails. Uninstalled it, re-installed, re-typed in my license key, same problem. This occurs whether I'm trying to sync in the Mail pane / screen, or if I go to More/Fetch All...

I looked for any odd rules or settings in the Toolbox/Advanced and Toolbox/Connections but don't se anything odd there.

Ideas welcomed.


----------

